# Zeitrafferfilmchen



## Koi-Uwe (16. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,
ich heute mal meine Teich-Webcam so eingestellt, dass sie seit ca. 11:00 Uhr ihre Bilder Chronologisch abspeichert.
Dann das ganze mit einer Software zusammengeschrumpft, und hier das Ergebnis.

http://www.koi-uwe.de/zeitraffer.avi

Da kommen mir doch für den Frühling 1000 neue Ideen


----------



## Andi1104 (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Wow nicht schlecht 
Wieviel Zeit liegt zwischen den Bildern?

SchöneGrüße


----------



## Digicat (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Servus Uwe

Schaut gut aus ..... 

Hat es bei Euch heute +°C


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Zeitfenster zwischen 11:00 Uhr und 16:00 Uhr Intervall 4 Minuten

Nee Helmut, wir hatten von -7° bis -3°. Da aber das Wasser wärmer ist, taut der Schnee auf dem Eis langsam weg (und kühl dadurch das Wasser ab).


----------



## Digicat (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Danke Uwe für die Erklärung 

[OT]Und ... was sagt die Wassertemp. [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Klickst du auf den Link in meiner Sig Helmut 

Obwohl ich den Werten nicht so wirklich glaube  Die Schwankungen kann ich mir nicht erklären


----------



## Conny (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Hallo Uwe,

nicht hauen  
Mit welchem Progi hast Du denn die Bilder zusammengefügt? 13,4 MB ist ja noch eine ganze Menge.
AVI-Files dürfen auch hier so groß sein. Hat Joachim schon mal erwähnt  meine ich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*



Das waren ja auch so um die 80 Bilder oder so in etwa
Ich hab Pinnacle Pro, damit geht das ganz gut. Da ich einen eigenen Serveranteil habe dürfen die Files ruhig etwas größer sein und entlaste damit den Server hier


----------



## mitch (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

hi uwe,

der link funzt ned  ich will avi guggen


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Hallo Uwe,
bei mir klappt es leider auch nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Gerade getestet, geht einwandfrei


----------



## Conny (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Also bei funzt es auch.
Das File muss erst geladen werden bei mit in die Downloads.


----------



## Ulli (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir funzt es auch. Ich habe "Camspy" zur Teichüberwachung im Einsatz, da kann man die Intervalle, Start- und Stop-Zeit, etc.  einstellen und auch gleich ein AVI-Filmchen aus den Bildern generieren.

Man kann auch einen Codec (XVID oder DIVX) mit einbinden, dann werden die Filme relativ klein bei guter Qualität....

Das Programm ist Freeware, Download und mehr Infos unter www.camspy.de

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## mitch (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Zeitrafferfilmchen*

hi,

im FF gehts, ansonsten im IE: downloaden - speichern - guggen ==>   gute idee


----------

